# Big blue marlin



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

My buddy caught this fish last Saturday somewhere near the dumping grounds. I wasn't on the trip, but couldn't help showing off his fish! Caught on a 50 stand up!! Estimated length at 117" They were fishing aboard the Necessity.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Marlin*

Dammmmn that's a big girl


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Wow at least a six tubber on Stand up WTG


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

That's a beauty


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

Hell of a fish


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

WOW! Amy more pictures? AWESOME!


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Man I want to be out there!


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

More Pics More Pics!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Awesome, Awesome fish! I was out there Saturday as well and saw them on AIS system. I need that fish this weekend!!!

Robert


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

from Shane's FB...


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Wow that's awesome! I hope I can experience that one day.


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

Damn!!!! I'm ready for my first one....


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Hello beastie! I have to ask if you know what it was caught on? That will make a season worthwhile right there!


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks Ultralite! I couldn't figure out how to put more pics on. If you go to necessitycharters.com they have video.


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

I saw the videos, awesome fish. Congrats guys.


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

Beautiful fish.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

The video of it greyhounding was bad ass!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

awesome fish!!!! congrats for sure!!!


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Wow!!!!


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

:thumbup:nice fish:thumbup:


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

very nice, congrats


----------



## Doodle Bug (May 24, 2013)

*Nice blue lady*

That will do when it's all on the line. Great fish.


----------

